# Lost my job



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

Lost my job as a bingo caller.

Apparently, meal for two with a hairy view is not the correct way to call no 69.


----------



## jays_225 (Nov 4, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol:


----------



## mik3 (Jan 15, 2012)

awesome


----------



## alexi7 (Aug 30, 2011)

:lol:


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

:lol:


----------



## Ziggytt (Sep 9, 2009)

Classic  :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

